# Beardie - Inland or Coastal ?



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a book by Barrons which states only inland beadies have orange interior to the mouth ? , the book is quite old and i know animals often get crossed etc esp in captive collections , but our male is a bit of puzzle , he seems very large , and has a deep orange mouth interior .. Or is this just a fat lazy lad with variants ? any help would be great


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Standard beardies found in captivity are Inland i.e. _Pogona vitticeps_. They may have mixed blood somewhere along the line (certainly true when it comes to rankins) but he'll be an Inland.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

It'll either be vitteceps or a cross between vitteceps and barbata I beleive.
German Giants are supposed to have decendants of the later which I beleive to be true, mostly based off leopard geckos, also a species that have had species crossing and have 'giant forms'

I found this not long ago though, might be some help.


----------



## claireleone (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks guys .... its frustrating as we dont really know anything about him . Well apart from hes a soppy lad and hes staying with us


----------

